# Vikings vs. Ninjas



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

Vikings:



VS

Ninjas:


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jan 2, 2007)

Real life or anime or movies or games ?. Which are you using ?.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

Real Life. There arent any anime vikings or video game ones


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 2, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Real Life. There arent any anime vikings or video game ones



There are some video game vikings, The Lost Vikings(a Blizzard game) was about three vikings, Rune to.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

thor is a viking???

Anyway a viking would get raped unless they were fighting in seperate ships with canons and shit. Anything on foot, in a secluded area, dark forest, etc.. They get raped


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

Lost Vikings are great. Both the original and the sequel.


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Lost Vikings are great. Both the original and the sequel.



There was a sequel??
Is it worth picking up because i loved the first one.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 2, 2007)

IRL 

Ninja's win.

Comic/Anime

Dunno, Any Ninja > Odin/Thor?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> There was a sequel??
> Is it worth picking up because i loved the first one.



Check it out. It's Norse by Norsewest.

It's alright for a sequel. two new characters, and everything is even harder than ever.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanoscopter said:


> IRL
> 
> Ninja's win.
> 
> ...


So by "any ninja" ur saying that Naruto can beat Thor, a lightning god (I can see MK ninjas beating Thor, but not anyone from Naruto)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

He was being sarcastic.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

Vikings: 

If you read it you'll see that they are much stronger than pirates, which are the equals of ninjas, they are one of the few things that can defeat a catgirl, and they have Akira Toriyama, who can probably call the Z fighters to kick ninja ass


----------



## Ram (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe ninjas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 2, 2007)

Ninjas lose to Samurais, IRL. I think Vikings are some of the biggest and strongest of the warriors in that period, I would give the edge to them, personally.

Sure the ninjas have stealth, speed, etc... But, the Vikings have size, strength, weapons, and battle skill.

It'd be a very bloody battle, to be sure. But I'd go with the bigger and stronger warriors.


----------



## Ram (Jan 2, 2007)

Yea, they are for different roles. If it wasn an assassination then ninjas would win since they are built for stealth. But for all out warfare, the Vikings win.


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2007)

Somebody mentioned the Lost Vikings in this here thread.

Thats enough of a reason to give the Vikings the win


----------



## Birds~of~paradise (Jan 2, 2007)

where are they fighting? open feild, ninja's get raped, in a forest they might have a better chance though.



still, if the vikings know they are there, they are pretty much screwed. the ninja's biggest weapon was the elemetn of suprise, and if that's gone, then they really are not all that dangerous.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

Getting back on track. This match depends on the terrain and situation.

Ninjas are assassins.
Vikings are like Samurai, Knights etc..

I don’t remember reading any history book ware it was mentioned that ninjas ware used to conqur any country or village.


Know what I wonder is.

Among
Knights 
Vikings
Samurais
Spartans

Which of these would be the most victorious In an opean battle (location open field. Even numbers)


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2007)

^ Make another thread Id...i'm interested to know it's outcome.

Add in some Jaguar and Zulu warriors too just for racisms sake


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 2, 2007)

Berserker Viking = win.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

Sasori said:


> ^ Make another thread Id...i'm interested to know it's outcome.
> 
> Add in some Jaguar and Zulu warriors too just for racisms sake



Ok help me make up a list. (10 total)
Knights 
Vikings
Samurais
Spartans
Jaguar
Zulu
Aztec


----------



## Vicious (Jan 2, 2007)

vikings will overpower the ninjas.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Jan 2, 2007)

a well places kunai will stop anyone in their tracks.
Plus ninjas are experts in martial arts and they obviously would use their opponent's weight against them sooooooooo.
Vikings are stupid and fail
Ninjas are smart and prevail
oooooooooooi its rhymes!


----------



## Sasori (Jan 2, 2007)

Id said:


> Ok help me make up a list. (10 total)
> Knights
> Vikings
> Samurais
> ...


lol your never gona get 10

And wasn't the Jaguar warrior the elite of the Aztec 

IIRC, i think they were...........

Just kick out Aztec, and make the thread.

Hopefully it will attract some deep research into these lost warriors. 

It will be an interesting read


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> a well places kunai will stop anyone in their tracks.
> Plus ninjas are experts in martial arts and they obviously would use their opponent's weight against them sooooooooo.
> Vikings are stupid and fail
> Ninjas are smart and prevail
> oooooooooooi its rhymes!



You should really brush up on your history.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol your never gona get 10
> 
> And wasn't the Jaguar warrior the elite of the Aztec
> 
> ...



Oh my friend?.I am not sure. You see I know of ?El Gurrero Jagurar?.
A Single legendary worrier that bore the name Jaguar Worrier.

I don?t rectal an elite group of Aztec worriers named Jaguar Worrier?s.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 2, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> vikings will overpower the ninjas.



In a head to head fight. Shinobi preferred to catch their enemies off guard


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

4thandnaruto said:


> vikings will overpower the ninjas.



shit, a viking would get his liver cut out before he can say "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> shit, a viking would get his liver cut out before he can say "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"


That's pirates, dumbass


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> shit, a viking would get his liver cut out before he can say "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"



1) That's pirates.

2) If you actually check up on history, ninjas weren't really all that impressive. In open war against Samurais, they lose since they need the element of suprise on their side.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

pirate and viking = basically the same thing, with slight differences.

And a ninja would beat a samuri because not only are the experienced in sword fighting, they have skills with weapons, terrain, weather, etc....


----------



## Yak (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> shit, a viking would get his liver cut out before he can say "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"



Viking drink met not rum. 
And, no.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> pirate and viking = basically the same thing, with slight differences.



No, they're quite different. Brush up on your history.



> And a ninja would beat a samuri because not only are the experienced in sword fighting, they have skills with weapons, terrain, weather, etc....



You really have no idea what are the actual capabilities of a real-life ninja in history. They're not as exaggerated as popular fiction makes them out to be.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No, they're quite different. Brush up on your history.
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no idea what are the actual capabilities of a real-life ninja in history. They're not as exaggerated as popular fiction makes them out to be.



Vikings travel in ships looking to take over land and fornicate with women. Pirates travel in ships looking to be the king of the sea and drink alot of rum.


Samuri = glorified muskateer trained in the arts

Ninja's are capable of worldwide destruction in the matter of hours overnight.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 2, 2007)

It's a Naruto Forum. It's expected for people to be clueless about real Shinobi 



jplaya2023 said:


> Vikings travel in ships looking to take over land and fornicate with women. Pirates travel in ships looking to be the king of the sea and drink alot of rum.
> 
> 
> Samuri = glorified muskateer trained in the arts
> ...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> It's a Naruto Forum. It's expected for people to be clueless about real Shinobi




ooh great rild of the 7 seas, free from error free some disease. Why dont you educate us landlovers on "real" Shinobi?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> Vikings travel in ships looking to take over land and fornicate with women. Pirates travel in ships looking to be the king of the sea and drink alot of rum.



There's more, you know.



> Samuri = glorified muskateer trained in the arts



Not to mention honorable as hell.



> Ninja's are capable of *worldwide destruction in the matter of hours overnight.*



Real-life ninjas are not as destructive as Hydrogen Bombs.


----------



## Orion (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Vikings travel in ships looking to take over land and fornicate with women. Pirates travel in ships looking to be the king of the sea and drink alot of rum.
> 
> 
> Samuri = glorified muskateer trained in the arts
> ...



rilds picture sums this up quite well..........wtf you obviously dont know shit about real life ninjas or any history for that matter it seems.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> ooh great rild of the 7 seas, free from error free some disease. Why dont you educate us landlovers on "real" Shinobi?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Real-life ninjas are not as destructive as Hydrogen Bombs.


According to jplaya they are


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There's more, you know.
> 
> *im talking about the basics, bare minimum*
> 
> ...



I never said that to begin with, u putting text on my screen once again. 

The portrayal(sp) of nins in naruto is the closest thing we have to actually shinobi back in the day. Save the immortality and summons


----------



## Orion (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> I never said that to begin with, u putting text on my screen once again.
> 
> The portrayal(sp) of nins in naruto is the closest thing we have to actually shinobi back in the day. Save the immortality and summons



...............................naruto ninjas are 100% absolutely not like real ninjas you moron.and you said worldwide destruction in a matter of hours so yes you were comparing them to have nuke like power.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> I never said that to begin with, u putting text on my screen once again.
> 
> The portrayal(sp) of nins in naruto is the closest thing we have to actually shinobi back in the day. Save the immortality and summons



I can't use the Wut pic again. So....


Are you on something?


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> I spew random bullshit


I'm glad you finally admitted it


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> I can't use the Wut pic again. So....
> 
> 
> Are you on something?



you still havent told us what "Real" shinobi are?


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> you still havent told us what "Real" shinobi are?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> im talking about the basics, bare minimum



There's still far more.



> still arent better than ninja's



Debatable.



> I never said that to begin with, u putting text on my screen once again.



Care to tell me what can cause world-wide destruction overnight in a matter of hours in actual reality?

No real ninja is a nuke.



> The portrayal(sp) of nins in naruto is the closest thing we have to actually shinobi back in the day. Save the immortality and summons



Incorrect.

Naruto is far from being accurate in terms of portraying ninja for what they are and what they're really capable of.

Kabuki theatre is more accurate than Naruto.



> you still havent told us what "Real" shinobi are?



They're not as capable as the ninjas portrayed in Naruto, that's certain.


----------



## Shinobi_God (Jan 2, 2007)

Ninjas fight pirates not vikings


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> They're not as capable as the ninjas portrayed in Naruto, that's certain.



prove they arent as capable minus summons and immortality


----------



## Orion (Jan 2, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> prove they arent as capable minus summons and immortality



you seriously want someone to prove that humans cant use jutsu's.....................................


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

> prove they arent as capable minus summons and immortality



If such superhuman feats were capable in real life, Japan would certainly take notice of such, and attempt to do the same.

Furthermore, there's no actual, solid, concrete proof of chakra visually materialising nor visible manipulation of it for jutsus.

Are you seriously arguing that a fictional work is actually real?

Only kids and children believe that fiction is real.

Go ask a Japanese historian on what fiction accurately depicts ninjas for what they really are. Naruto isn't one of them. I can bet the historian will laugh at such a relation of such nature.

Grow up.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If such superhuman feats were capable in real life, Japan would certainly take notice of such, and attempt to do the same.
> 
> Furthermore, there's no actual, solid, concrete proof of chakra visually materialising nor visible manipulation of it for jutsus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Id said:


> Getting back on track. This match depends on the terrain and situation.
> 
> Ninjas are assassins.
> Vikings are like Samurai, Knights etc..
> ...



I would say the Spartans would win.


----------



## Id (Jan 2, 2007)

Gray Wolf said:


> I would say the Spartans would win.



Well Ill make the thread.


----------



## kenpachibankai (Jan 2, 2007)

Viking+Bearshaw=Dead ninja


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 3, 2007)

Do the Vikings get Led Zeppelin's "Immigrant Song" playing in the background for them?

Because that's like their version of "The Touch".

Also, LOL at jplaya's idiocy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 3, 2007)

the Vikings may be too drunk to fight against the ninjas


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 3, 2007)

Immigrant Song is sooo good.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 3, 2007)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> the Vikings may be too drunk to fight against the ninjas



Are you kidding?  The only thing worse then a sober viking is a *drunk* viking.  Besides,


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2007)

scan of a real ninja's stealth abilities



note the victim of such stealthy movement is noticeably long haired like a viking, certainly 1-0 to ninja here i believe

I'll be searching for scans of other feats later ><


----------



## EXhack (Jan 3, 2007)

Hand to hand: Vikings (Big Axes)
Ranged: Vikings (Thrown Axes)
Ship to Ship: Vikings (Jumping Axemen)
H2H Charging: Vikings (Beserk Axes)

But any other situation: Nin


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 3, 2007)

Grb2HAck said:


> Hand to hand: Vikings (Big Axes)
> 
> *lol, axes that would never hit a ninja, thus opening one self up to a kunai across the throat.*
> 
> ...




lol i'll take kakashi charging with chidori over beserk axes


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> lol i'll take kakashi charging with chidori over beserk axes



Its real ninjas who is in this battle not Naruto, and we certainly dont use your fanboyism ninjas.


----------



## EXhack (Jan 3, 2007)

We are talking about real nin? Not their Naruto counterparts...

EDIT: ^I see.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 3, 2007)

Grb2HAck said:


> We are talking about real nin? Not their Naruto counterparts...
> 
> EDIT: ^I see.



were discussing the ninja's from the canon i posted a few post ago. Nothing else.


----------



## Orion (Jan 3, 2007)

you didnt post any canon,nothing you post is canon because your are a moron,REAL NINJAS ARE NOTHING LIKE IN NARUTO STOP BEING AN IDIOT,REAL PEOPLE DONT HAVE JUTSU'S.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

Let's get this straight jplaya2023.

*Naruto is fiction.

It's not real.*


----------



## EXhack (Jan 3, 2007)

Ninja Scroll is more realistic than Naruto. And it had demons, golem rape and shadowmelding backstabbers.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> lol i'll take kakashi charging with chidori over beserk axes



Since you're using Naruto for ninjas, then I'll use Norse Gods for Vikings. Odin, Loki, or Thor can wipe out all of the ninjas from Naruto with ease. You Fail


----------



## EXhack (Jan 3, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Since you're using Naruto for ninjas, then I'll use Norse Gods for Vikings. Odin, Loki, or Thor can wipe out all of the ninjas from Naruto with ease. You Fail



LOL, Too Human!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 3, 2007)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Since you're using Naruto for ninjas, then I'll use Norse Gods for Vikings. Odin, Loki, or Thor can wipe out all of the ninjas from Naruto with ease. You Fail



since when was thor ever considered  a "viking"


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jan 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> since when was thor ever considered  a "viking"



Thor is more of a viking than Kakashi is a real ninja


----------



## EXhack (Jan 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> since when was thor ever considered  a "viking"



Consider him a top tier demi-god, since he can die.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 3, 2007)

Real life vikings would lose. Although i think the vikings size compared to the ninjas would differ alot, because the saxons were pretty big guys. History books define them as huge savage looking men who lived for the moment of battle. It would be hard but i still think the ninjas would win.


----------



## Nexas (Jan 3, 2007)

Who ever wins we lose.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 3, 2007)

Shinobi will lose to any Solider in a direct confrontation. And there isn't proof that Kunochi existed.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 4, 2007)

You have a point there


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> shit, a viking would get his liver cut out before he can say "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum"



The pirates you mentioned here would beat Ninjas because they had guns.


----------



## Fenix (Jan 4, 2007)

This is pathetic

Are you people all new to the internet or something?

Have you not seen the glory that is realultimatepower ?

Ninjas win in a landslide


----------



## EXhack (Jan 4, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> This is pathetic
> 
> Are you people all new to the internet or something?
> 
> ...



Define this word, and go watch the History Channel, instead of Cartoon Network.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2007)

Grb2HAck said:


> Define this word, and go watch the History Channel, instead of Cartoon Network.



Watch out, if they see any disrespect, they might flip out and kill you.


----------



## EXhack (Jan 4, 2007)

^ Indeed, one must always tread lightly in the battledome...


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2007)

Grb2HAck said:


> ^ Indeed, one must always tread lightly in the battledome...



I meant the Ninja's 
But i guess they could be trolling this forum too.


----------



## EXhack (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually, in a previous post, I said in which situations the nin would win or lose.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry i couldn't tell if you were joking or being serious 

Ninja's = Real Ulimate Power


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

a lot of people are losing their credability here as a poster with such drivel they post about vikings and ninja's.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> a lot of people are losing their credability here as a poster with such drivel they post about vikings and ninja's.



Read fool


----------



## Rice Ball (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> a lot of people are losing their credability here as a poster with such drivel they post about vikings and ninja's.



It could be worse.
They could have come here and posted Itachi > Galactus
That would make them look like real idiots


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanoscopter said:


> It could be worse.
> They could have come here and posted Itachi > Galactus
> That would make them look like real idiots



depends on the situation. Galactus isnt a fighter, itachi is. But i've been down this canon long time ago and it still holds true today. No need for you to recheck my posting history.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> depends on the situation. Galactus isnt a fighter, itachi is. But i've been down this canon long time ago and it still holds true today. No need for you to recheck my posting history.



Read fool


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> depends on the situation. Galactus isnt a fighter, itachi is. But i've been down this canon long time ago and it still holds true today. No need for you to recheck my posting history.



No it doesn't.

Galactus > Narutoverse.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Ninja's are capable of worldwide destruction in the matter of hours overnight.





vlaaad12345 said:


> you seriously want someone to prove that humans cant use jutsu's.....................................


POSTING IN LEGENDARY THREAD


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Vikings curbstomp the ninja.


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 4, 2007)

Did i read this right? Did Jplaya say Chakra/Genjutsu/Ninjutsu was real?

Now that has got to be the most stupid thing i have ever heard. What is a 6 year old doing in the OB?


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 4, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> This is pathetic
> 
> Are you people all new to the internet or something?
> 
> ...



Are you new to a thing called real life and logic?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Vikings curbstomp the ninja.



umm a viking would have his liver cut out immediately, while a nin casually moves faster than he could see or sense.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> umm a viking would have his liver cut out immediately, while a nin casually moves faster than he could see or sense.


Are you sure about that?

While being stealthy, they are still human, and bound by human physical limitations.  All of the training in the world _cannot_ compensate for those limitations.

In a forward engagement, their chances of survival against the Vikings are slim.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> While being stealthy, they are still human, and bound by human physical limitations.  All of the training in the world _cannot_ compensate for those limitations.
> 
> In a forward engagement, their chances of survival against the Vikings are slim.




nins have a method of training that enables them to surpass normal human limits


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> umm a viking would have his liver cut out immediately, while a nin casually moves faster than he could see or sense.


QFT.

Ninja's can shunshin those vikings.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> nins have a method of training that enables them to surpass normal human limits


Is that so?

Would you care to explain these methods?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

^ They train with weights on their legs. Those weights are 20 tons +


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you have documented evidence of this?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Is that so?
> 
> Would you care to explain these methods?



no doubt, 

weight training, we seen gai and lee train with weights, on all the time in estimation of 7,000 pounds for gai and 2000 pounds for lee. We see the difference in lee's speed once the weights came off, he instantly went soundspeed. Not only did his speed improve, his stamina, acceleration, agility, endurance went up 10 fold. 

This is just one of the many canon methods available


----------



## Art of Run (Jan 4, 2007)

But they still die when getting hit by a sword.


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Jan 4, 2007)

Art of Run said:


> But they still die when getting hit by a sword.



But this is Jplaya's canon. The weapons would have no effect on them, because they almost never work in the Naruto verse. Then the ninja would take off thier 2 ton wieghts and use an elemental jutsu depending on the battlefield.

Unless Jplaya consider Itachi a real ninja. Then Itachi would pwn the vikings with his ultimate bloodline, Mangekyou Sharingan. He'd be running away so fast, the Vikings would just decide to conquer the nearby village instead of continuing this fight.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

Sarutobi said:


> Do you have documented evidence of this?




Look under "Historical garb, technique, and image".



Art of Run said:


> But they still die when getting hit by a sword.


Kawarami


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 4, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ninjas lose to Samurais, IRL. I think Vikings are some of the biggest and strongest of the warriors in that period, I would give the edge to them, personally.
> 
> Sure the ninjas have stealth, speed, etc... But, the Vikings have size, strength, weapons, and battle skill.
> 
> It'd be a very bloody battle, to be sure. But I'd go with the bigger and stronger warriors.



What good is being the bigger stronger warrior when you're fighting a faster smarter warrior?

Ninjas will set up traps, use poisons, sneak attacks, long range weaponry to avoid head to head combat.  The Vikings may even be dead before they know whats going on, ninjas _are_ used for assassinations after all.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What good is being the bigger stronger warrior when you're fighting a faster smarter warrior?
> 
> Ninjas will set up traps, use poisons, sneak attacks, long range weaponry to avoid head to head combat.  The Vikings may even be dead before they know whats going on, ninjas _are_ used for assassinations after all.



But in a direct conflict, shinobi get butchered.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 4, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> But in a direct conflict, shinobi get butchered.



Not necessarily.  Many fighting styles are designed to allow you to fight someone bigger and stronger than you.  A master of San Soo could take down someone twice their size, ninjutsu employs a lot of leverage advantages too to overcome size gaps.

Not to mention shinobi weapons include poisons and other various weapons to give them the element of surprise such as smoke bombs.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya said:
			
		

> no doubt,
> 
> weight training, we seen gai and lee train with weights, on all the time in estimation of 7,000 pounds for gai and 2000 pounds for lee. We see the difference in lee's speed once the weights came off, he instantly went soundspeed. Not only did his speed improve, his stamina, acceleration, agility, endurance went up 10 fold.
> 
> This is just one of the many canon methods available


.........

But.....that's from Naruto.  I thought that this was between Vikings and real life ninja?



Pyre's Plight said:


> But this is Jplaya's canon. The weapons would have no effect on them, because they almost never work in the Naruto verse. Then the ninja would take off thier 2 ton wieghts and use an elemental jutsu depending on the battlefield.
> 
> Unless Jplaya consider Itachi a real ninja. Then Itachi would pwn the vikings with his ultimate bloodline, Mangekyou Sharingan. He'd be running away so fast, the Vikings would just decide to conquer the nearby village instead of continuing this fight.


AHAHAHAHAHA

*reps*



Sasori said:


> Look under "Historical garb, technique, and image".
> 
> Kawarami


.......................


			
				Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> What good is being the bigger stronger warrior when you're fighting a faster smarter warrior?
> 
> Ninjas will set up traps, use poisons, sneak attacks, long range weaponry to avoid head to head combat. The Vikings may even be dead before they know whats going on, ninjas are used for assassinations after all.


Just because someone's large and strong, that doesn't mean that they are necessarily slow.  This is a common misconception of large people everywhere.  

Plus, to my knowledge, this is a direct conflict.

Ninja are more versed in many forms of espionage, but in direct conflict when their opponent knows exactly where they are located, their ability in battle is diminished considerably.

Assassinations were only one of the duties that they had to perform, and weren't even their most important and numerous ones.





> Not necessarily. Many fighting styles are designed to allow you to fight someone bigger and stronger than you. A master of San Soo could take down someone twice their size, ninjutsu employs a lot of leverage advantages too to overcome size gaps.
> 
> Not to mention shinobi weapons include poisons and other various weapons to give them the element of surprise such as smoke bombs.


But the ninja were Japanese, who were for the most part, much smaller in size and weight than their Viking opponents.

Training to take on someone weighing 30lbs heavier than you is vastly different from training to take on someone weighing 50, 60, and 70lbs heavier than you.

I'm saying this from experience.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 4, 2007)

Best mix evar


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 4, 2007)

Vikings had Berserkers. There are documented cases of berserkers that had taken mortal wounds yet kept on fighting until their rage passed.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 4, 2007)

^ lol proof that drugs are pwnsome.


----------



## kgin20032 (Jan 4, 2007)

Vikes win, especially those north European ones.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Vikings travel in ships looking to take over land and *fornicate* with women. Pirates travel in ships looking to be the king of the sea and drink alot of rum.
> 
> Samuri = glorified muskateer trained in the arts
> 
> Ninja's are capable of worldwide destruction in the matter of hours overnight.



Holy crap, I never knew you were capable of using such a word 

You certainly proved me wrong, your IQ might even be positive digits now


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone of you seen that ninja documentary on Discovery Channel?

A white American ninja, ninjutsu sensei 7th Dan, intruded a house and took out 12 SWAT agents fully armed with machineguns and bulletproofvests and masks, by himself.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 4, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> Anyone of you seen that ninja documentary on Discovery Channel?
> 
> A white American ninja, ninjutsu sensei 7th Dan, intruded a house and took out 12 SWAT agents fully armed with machineguns and bulletproofvests and masks, by himself.



Hiraishin.....definitely hiraishin


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 4, 2007)

He tricked them and then took out 4 in one go then took out the rest later, using only taijutsu, some shuriken, a blade and a stick if I remember correct.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 4, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> He tricked them and then took out 4 in one go then took out the rest later, using only taijutsu, some shuriken, a blade and a stick if I remember correct.



Do you happen to remember the name of that documentary?


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 4, 2007)

^''Ninjutsu Art Of ......'', or something like that >.>, definitely had the word ninjutsu in it, I saw it last year so can't remember that good.

I also saw another one Martial Arts, it proved the strength of almost all types of martial arts, including ninjutsu, I didn't see the the whole thing, but I remember them saying kunai and shuriken=one hit kill, katana slices through humans like a hot knife through butter and the force of a properly use stick, tri-staff or nunchuks are as much as that of an object coming at 4000km/h, if I remember correct, the explenation is simple, if you understand physics.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 4, 2007)

Correction: they were Navy SEALS and the DVD is called Unsolved History: Ninjas
I've missed jplaya
Going to check at YouTube...


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2007)

Nunchaku are about a useful as a slinky in a gun fight.....

Also,90% of all thrown weapons are lethal,be they throwing axes,kuna,or throwing knives so thats a moot point.

Real ninjas although formidable in combat,were really nothing special. They weremore prone to use disguises over smoke bombs.

Vikings take this in a head on igh,although they aren't portrayed as being "smart" and "tricky" like ninjas they are warriors,and know ho to adapt to different situations. If this was somewhere like a forest or soemthing where the ninjas could use stealth they could win.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Nunchaku are about a useful as a slinky in a gun fight.....
> 
> Also,90% of all thrown weapons are lethal,be they throwing axes,kuna,or throwing knives so thats a moot point.
> 
> ...



The Navy SEALS had guns, but not the time to point and shoot.

They were something special, ninjas are ninjutsu masters (the martial art), special hits are deadly or capable of rendering one unconscious no matter how tough you are, kinda like Jyuuken, minus Byakugan.

EDIT: Discovery's Xtreme Martial Arts
Here's the link to his Profile...


----------



## Fenix (Jan 4, 2007)

Grb2HAck said:


> Define this word, and go watch the History Channel, instead of Cartoon Network.



Wow you really must be new to the INTRAWeB then. Go do some research on realultimatepower and you'll know.

And who's the cartoon network watcher? You're the one with an *animated* boondocks avatar.

So many new kids these days

Once again, Ninjas > Vikings, as proven by the divine message of realultimatepower


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 4, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Wow you really must be new to the INTRAWeB then. Go do some research on realultimatepower and you'll know.
> 
> And who's the cartoon network watcher? You're the one with an *animated* boondocks avatar.
> 
> ...



That fake ass site? No comment


----------



## Fenix (Jan 4, 2007)

Dire Rild said:


> That fake ass site? No comment



What fake ass site!??! It is GLORY in intrawetbz form

Hey despite another messy and oversized sig from you, I really like this one you have. Is there a particular site you got that from ?

VC is so not a traitor though, they deceived him and didn't pay his workers   /sadface


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 4, 2007)

Uggg XMA......

I'm just going to say 99.8% of time those "1 hit victory" moves fail. And fail hard at that. The oter .2% The person getting hit by them laugh themselves into submission. Those techniques are completely impractical,and useless in a real fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

> no doubt,
> 
> weight training, we seen gai and lee train with weights, on all the time in estimation of 7,000 pounds for gai and 2000 pounds for lee. We see the difference in lee's speed once the weights came off, he instantly went soundspeed. Not only did his speed improve, his stamina, acceleration, agility, endurance went up 10 fold.
> 
> This is just one of the many canon methods available



*REALITY CHECK.

Naruto is fiction.*


----------



## Wesley (Jan 4, 2007)

A Ninja horde will lose to a Viking horde.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 5, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> no doubt,
> 
> weight training, we seen gai and lee train with weights, on all the time in estimation of 7,000 pounds for gai and 2000 pounds for lee. We see the difference in lee's speed once the weights came off, he instantly went soundspeed. Not only did his speed improve, his stamina, acceleration, agility, endurance went up 10 fold.
> 
> This is just one of the many canon methods available



In the real world the squat record is 1220 pounds. The bench press record is 1000 pounds.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 5, 2007)

Wesley said:


> A Ninja horde will lose to a Viking horde.



For The Horde!!!!


----------



## EXhack (Jan 5, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Wow you really must be new to the INTRAWeB then. Go do some research on realultimatepower and you'll know.
> 
> And who's the cartoon network watcher? You're the one with an *animated* boondocks avatar.
> 
> ...



Actually, I don't have Cartoon Network. I watch it on our lame version, known as Teletoon. But more importantly, I spend more time watching the History channel than I do watching cartoons.

But your argument fails because your last few posts were basically you bashing vikings and saying that ninjas are more powerfull because you said so, followed by you backing up this argument with the name of a site that I have never heard of.


----------



## Id (Jan 5, 2007)

Quick question.
Is Kenshin considered a ninja, when he was Hitokiri Battosai?


Oh, and I think the  Vikings would win.


----------



## Ippy (Jan 5, 2007)

Grb2HAck said:


> Actually, I don't have Cartoon Network. I watch it on our lame version, known as Teletoon. But more importantly, I spend more time watching the History channel than I do watching cartoons.
> 
> But your argument fails because your last few posts were basically you bashing vikings and saying that ninjas are more powerfull because you said so, followed by you backing up this argument with the name of a site that I have never heard of.


I know exactly what site he's talking about, and I have to say that he's doing you a favor by not linking it to you.



Note: It's a joke site meant for flamebaiting......


----------

